# General > Music >  B-Fest 2010

## MusicWicker

LIne Up Announced!

Attachment 5939

----------


## BonsBalls

Attachment doesn't work ::

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Good to see someone ensuring a live music festival in Caithness this summer. Hope it's a great day with good music, great weather, and with people turning out in droves to support it.

----------


## MusicWicker

Hopefully this time

Attachment 5941

----------


## tommy1979

no dance tent?!?!?!  ::

----------


## bullielove

wow - this looks fabulous,  ACDC on a hot summers day in Wick.  Ill be there!

----------


## Jeid

> no dance tent?!?!?!


It's the first year. Give it a chance?

----------


## MusicWicker

No dance tent, maybe next year!

Website now online...

www.bfest2010.co.uk

----------


## wicker8

sounds great

----------


## valleyman

:Grin: just came across this link for a music festival planned at the riverside this August.... I have contacted the organisers seeking further pricing information-- concessions for families
. It's £20 for adults( £18 early bird if bought before* June 4 th* 
14-18 YRS- £15 10-13YRS £8 OAP/UNDER 10YRS-Free 
In my family that would be a wopping £56 ( that's without the obligatory burger etc etc etc ) 
On the plus side it's good to see an event like this coming--
Nearly forgot --the link
http://www.bfest2010.co.uk/index.php

----------


## stiggy

Do you know who the organisers for the event are.

----------


## valleyman

No idea--- nothing on the web page link....sorry

----------


## Jeid

> just came across this link for a music festival planned at the riverside this August.... I have contacted the organisers seeking further pricing information-- concessions for families
> . It's £20 for adults( £18 early bird if bought before* June 4 th* 
> 14-18 YRS- £15 10-13YRS £8 OAP/UNDER 10YRS-Free 
> In my family that would be a wopping £56 ( that's without the obligatory burger etc etc etc ) 
> On the plus side it's good to see an event like this coming--
> Nearly forgot --the link
> http://www.bfest2010.co.uk/index.php


For a full day of music, that's a bargain. Some festivals charge that per person. I think it's a good price. Good on the man for putting on the event.

----------


## Julia

Great idea, good family day out, luckily my pair are under ten years.  It's nice to introduce the kids to their first festival in local surroundings, can't wait.

----------


## rogermellie

> Good on the man for putting on the event.


i fully agree, good on him for getting this together

i know he can't let under 14's in for free because there will be loads of that age group just turning up for the hell of it, but how can you ID bairns for their age ?

we've always lied about our kids ages to get them into things at a  discount/free, call me tight, but it all adds up.

we'll be there i and hope it's a great success, but i bet there will be a lot of really tall 9 year olds !

----------


## Bazeye

£190 for Glastonbury this year. Luckily though the wife and kids arent going.

----------


## buddyrich

Christ. That's a lot. But glastonburys not my type of thing. If it was on in my garden I'd go down the street a look.

Everything seems dear these days but it costs a lot of money to stage something so big in Caithness. I hope the bfest gets a sell out.

----------


## loganbiffy

Yeah festivals are becoming expensive. Hopefully B-fest will be a great day out and something that can be built on and continues to grow.

What is the capacity?

----------


## Metalattakk

> Do you know who the organisers for the event are.





> No idea--- nothing on the web page link....sorry


Eh, look to the OP.

Or you could maybe look at the email address listed on the website (under 'Local Band Stage') and try to work it out.

Sheesh...



```
*/ insert a Jeid facepalm here /*
```

----------


## MusicWicker

Hey 

Just for info.....gates open at 12pm, first band on the Main Stage at 1pm, last band starts their set at 8pm.....
 ::

----------


## MusicWicker

Tickets finally arrived today, now on sale in Blackstairs Lounge and Mcallans Wick and Thurso

----------


## shortbassplayer

Will the sound be done by a professional sound crew or some local amateur sound crew?

----------


## buddyrich

> Will the sound be done by a professional sound crew or some local amateur sound crew?


It begins.

----------


## Metalattakk

> It begins.


Ach, it got to the second page. Not bad 'round these 'ere parts.

----------


## buddyrich

It's rarified air down here right enough.

----------


## MusicWicker

Sound Engineering and lighting will be provided by the same company that do Rockness so you can rest assured it will sound as it should. 

I'm not even going to use a Stevens lorry for my main stage! Pushing the boat out or what  ::

----------


## davem

Are there other stages?

----------


## MusicWicker

Main Stage and a Local Music Stage for Caithness bands writing their own material....

----------


## davem

Sorry I meant I'd only ever played outside on a Stevens trailer.
Sounds like it'll be fun.

----------


## MusicWicker

Hi All

Still looking for one or two members of staff for the Fest so if your interested PM me. 

Cheers!

----------


## Bazeye

> i know he can't let under 14's in for free because there will be loads of that age group just turning up for the hell of it, but how can you ID bairns for their age ?!


Ive got this picture in my head of busloads of OAPs from all over Caithness gatecrashing.  ::

----------


## Tubthumper

I got the postal flyer the other day, well done youse all, and hope it goes off brilliant!

Also never heed the knockers! :Wink:

----------


## Fantoosh

Hey there, was just wondering whats happening with alcohol at the festival, like can you take your own etc? 

Cheers

----------


## Aaldtimer

> Hey there, was just wondering whats happening with alcohol at the festival, like can you take your own etc? 
> 
> Cheers


Be creative!  :Smile:

----------


## MusicWicker

Sorry, no alcohol or food allowed into the arena. There will be stewards checking people on the way in.

----------


## Fantoosh

What about outside the Arena??  ::

----------


## fender

Excuse me for being so bold Musicwicker but I think it may be advisable to remove your last post.

----------


## mhp1

Is there a wristband or stamp as I need to be able to come and go a few times during the day

----------


## MusicWicker

It will be wristbands yes and you can come and go as you please. 

I should clarify also - I said that there would be no food or drink allowed into the arena - anyone with special dietary needs are obviously an exception to this rule.

----------


## Bazeye

Does that include alcoholics?

----------


## Tubthumper

> Does that include alcoholics?


I'm sure there will be medicine available for you in the arena, Baz!  :: 

Also, it looks as though the Weather Gods are smiling on Wick this Saturday!

----------


## cmack6189

there is going to be a beer tent inside the arena isn't there????

----------


## fraz

::   What about kids under ten who are allowed in free do they need any kind of advance ticket or do you just arrive with them on the day?

----------


## MusicWicker

There will be a beer tent! And it won't be £3.40 a drink like other festivals.

Kids under 10 should just come to front gate with their parents and they will be given a wristband, no ticket required.

All under 18's must come in with an adult and all under 14's must stay in the company of an adult once inside.

----------


## rob murray

> There will be a beer tent! And it won't be £3.40 a drink like other festivals.
> 
> Kids under 10 should just come to front gate with their parents and they will be given a wristband, no ticket required.
> 
> All under 18's must come in with an adult and all under 14's must stay in the company of an adult once inside.


Can you pay at the gate ? I hadn't time to cme up and get a ticket

----------


## evelyn

Aye Aye, Rob. Ovedid it a bit at Belladrum did ye?

----------


## Nvidi4

[QUOTE=MusicWicker;747512]

Kids under 10 should just come to front gate with their parents and they will be given a wristband, no ticket required.

Does the same thing apply to OAPs with regards to tickets?

----------


## catnip

_Ok here is a thing, if you want to have a few beers do you have to stay in the beer tent to consume them or can you walk freely about the arena without worries of plod charging you for drinking in public._

----------


## BonsBalls

Where can you see the times of when each band is on stage?

----------


## Bazeye

> _Ok here is a thing, if you want to have a few beers_


If!.... ::  ::  ::

----------

